# Sports question



## baseballfan17 (30 Aug 2013)

Are reservists allowed to play on base sports teams?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Aug 2013)

baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> Are reservists allowed to play on base sports teams?



Why not go and ask the one you want to play for and get it straight from the horses mouth?

If they say no, ask the ranking person for the reference.

If they say yes, then you're in and this won't run to 10 pages of what ifs, why nots, wild assed guesses and just plain I don't knows.

Go do some leg work.


----------

